# ASK DBSTALK: Sharing the 61.5 output between 5000 and 921 receivers



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

Since I still want to record HBO/Showtime/CBS HD through my model 5000 setup, how do I share the two LNB outpout of my attenna on two receivers, when the 921 requires 2 inputs?

What would happen if one input has only 119 and 110 and the other one has 119/110/61.5 ?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

smooth28la said:


> Since I still want to record HBO/Showtime/CBS HD through my model 5000 setup, how do I share the two LNB outpout of my attenna on two receivers, when the 921 requires 2 inputs?
> 
> What would happen if one input has only 119 and 110 and the other one has 119/110/61.5 ?


Tried it. Won't work. The 921 will balk and not allow the setings to be saved. You either need more outputs from the LNB or a new switch with more outputs.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Sounds like you need a SW-64. About $60 used on ebay, or about $95 new.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Official word from Dish: both tuners must be looking at the same satellites otherwise it won't work.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

What you are saying Mark is hooking one tuner to dish 500 and 61.5 and the other to dish 500 and 148 will not work?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It will not work. Both inputs on the 921 have to be seeing the exact same satellites. There's no way around that.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It will not work. Both inputs on the 921 have to be seeing the exact same satellites. There's no way around that.


Ok , thanks... there went that idea of getting both CBS's.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You can still get both CBS's - cascade 2 SW21 switches off of an SW64 switch. with either 61.5 or 148 connected to the SW21s.

Or, wait for the DPP44, which will give you 4 satellite inputs on the one switch.


----------



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You can still get both CBS's - cascade 2 SW21 switches off of an SW64 switch. with either 61.5 or 148 connected to the SW21s.
> 
> Or, wait for the DPP44, which will give you 4 satellite inputs on the one switch.


Mark,

Is the 61.5 + 148 configuration officially supported by dish on the 921? I ask because Dish had told me in the past that this configuration (SW64+SW21) was not officially supported to see both 61.5 and 148. This configuration works for the most part with the 6000 to get both CBSHD-E & W, but still has a few issues.

i.e. On the 6000, either 61.5 or 148 will be seen as an XX in the check switch screen, though all channels are there. The order the sats are connected determines which sat will be seen as XX. Channel up/down gets stuck on a channel duplicated on both 61.5/148, if both the duplicated channels are in the current favorite list. And occasionally, one may see a momentary lost sat signal screen for about one second when changing from a channel on the sat marked XX, to a channel on another sat.

The 501/510 does not display the XX on the check switch screen, though the receiver does have the other issues. Actually, the 501/510 does not see a momentary sat lost screen when changing from 61.5/148 to another sat. Instead, it displays a problem has been detected with your switch, and forces the user to do a check switch. Earlier 501 SW releases that supported the SW64/21 cascade did not have this issue. The issue started right after a software upgrade was downloaded to my 501 - P168, I believe. After this, I removed the SW64/21 cascade from the 501. By this time, all the SD channels I subscribe to were mirrored from 61.5 to 148. The current 501/510 sw has the same issue, as I was testing the second line for my future 921 using a 510.

Though, I will try this SW64/21 cascade on a 921 as soon as I can get one.


----------

